# Gericht: Klingelton-Abo bei Jugendlichen ist unwirksam



## sascha (31 Oktober 2006)

*Gericht: Klingelton-Abo bei Jugendlichen ist unwirksam*

Wenn Minderjährige über Handy und SMS ein Klingelton-Abonnement abschließen, können sie das bereits bezahlte Geld vom Anbieter zurückfordern. Denn zum einen ist der Vertrag nicht wirksam, zum anderen darf der Anbieter auch die Eltern des Jugendlichen nicht in Anspruch nehmen – selbst wenn diese ihrem Kind das Handy zur Verfügung gestellt hatten. Das hat das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf entschieden. Das Urteil ist zwar nicht allgemeingültig, dennoch liefert es auch den Opfern so genannter Abo-Fallen im Internet durchaus Argumentationshilfen.

In dem vorliegenden Fall hat ein junges Mädchen über das Prepaid-Handy seines Vaters per SMS Klingeltöne bestellt – und damit nach Meinung des Klingelton-Anbieters zugleich ein Abonnement abgeschlossen. Nachdem der Vater damit nicht einverstanden war, das Geld für das Abo jedoch schon vom Guthaben abgezogen war, zog das Mädchen vor Gericht. Die Jugendliche forderte die abgebuchten 38,87 Euro vom Anbieter zurück, da die Abbuchung zu Unrecht erfolgt sei. Und das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf (Urteil vom 02. August 2006, Az. 52 C 17756/05) gab der Klägerin Recht. „Die entsprechenden auf den Abschluss solcher Verträge über Klingeltöne gerichteten Willenserklärungen der Klägerin konnten zu keinem wirksamen Vertragsschluss, schon gar nicht über Abonnementsverträge, führen“, meinte das Gericht. Das Mädchen sei schließlich minderjährig, und damit gar nicht in der Lage gewesen, Abo-Verträge ohne Genehmigung der Erziehungsberechtigten abzuschließen.

*Taschengeldparagraph gilt nicht*

Der Klingelton-Anbieter dürfe sich auch nicht auf den so genannten Taschengeldparagraphen § 110 BGB berufen, so das Gericht weiter. Nach dieser Vorschrift gilt ein von einem Minderjährigen ohne Zustimmung des gesetzlichen Vertreters geschlossener Vertrag als von Anfang an wirksam, wenn er die vertragsmäßige Leistung mit Mitteln bewirkt, die ihm zu diesem Zweck oder zu freier Verfügung von dem Vertreter oder mit dessen Zustimmung von einem Dritten überlassen worden sind. Das sei bei dem Handy aber eben nicht der Fall: „Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass Minderjährigen mit solchen Karten versehene Mobiltelefone häufig allein zu dem Zweck überlassen werden, dass sie ihre Erziehungsberechtigten jederzeit erreichen können und für diese erreichbar sind.“ Auch die Überlassung eines Handys, um damit mit Freunden zu telefonieren oder SMs auszutauschen, sei üblich. Dass das Mädchen das Prepaid-Handy bekommen habe, um Verträge über Klingelton-Abos abzuschließen, sei dagegen „lebensfremd“. Dies wäre aber erforderlich, wolle sich die Beklagte auf § 110 BGB berufen, betonte das Gericht.

Auch dem Argument des Diensteanbieters, die Eltern hätten das Handy ja entsprechend sperren können, erteilte das Amtsgericht eine Absage: „Die Argumentation der Beklagten, Eltern die ihren Kindern Handys überlassen, könnten ja die Rufnummern von Anbietern wie der Beklagten im Vorhinein sperren lassen, kehrt den Minderjährigenschutz des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs völlig in sein Gegenteil um. Will die Beklagte ihre Dienstleistungen auch an Minderjährige richten und verkaufen, hat sie selbst zur Bewirkung der Wirksamkeit für die Zustimmung der gesetzlichen Vertreter zu sorgen. Tut sie dies nicht, kann sie sich nicht darauf berufen, es hätte ja denklogisch auch nur die entfernteste Möglichkeit gegeben, dass diese vorher schon präventiv das unzulässige Geschäftsverhalten der Beklagten hätten unterbinden können.“

Das Urteil des Amtsgerichts ist natürlich – wie in solchen Fällen üblich – nur eine Einzelfallentscheidung. Dennoch könnte und sollte es auch die Opfer so genannter Abo-Fallen im Internet darin bestärken, sich zu wehren. Denn immer wieder kommt es vor, dass die Betreiber solcher Seiten oder deren Inkassofirmen für angebliche Vertragsschlüsse Geld von Minderjährigen fordern und sich dabei ebenfalls auf den Taschengeldparagraphen berufen. Sprich: Sie behaupten, die Eltern hätten ihren Kindern schließlich den PC überlassen, damit sei auch der Vertragsschluss über ein Abonnement im Internet gültig. Würde man die Argumentation des Düsseldorfer Gerichts analog anwenden, hätten die dubiosen Anbieter zumindest mit dieser Behauptung keine Chancen mehr. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=399


----------



## stieglitz (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gericht: Klingelton-Abo bei Jugendlichen ist unwirksam*



> „Die Argumentation der Beklagten, Eltern die ihren Kindern Handys überlassen, könnten ja die Rufnummern von Anbietern wie der Beklagten im Vorhinein sperren lassen, kehrt den Minderjährigenschutz des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs völlig in sein Gegenteil um. Will die Beklagte ihre Dienstleistungen auch an Minderjährige richten und verkaufen, hat sie selbst zur Bewirkung der Wirksamkeit für die Zustimmung der gesetzlichen Vertreter zu sorgen. Tut sie dies nicht, kann sie sich nicht darauf berufen, es hätte ja denklogisch auch nur die entfernteste Möglichkeit gegeben, dass diese *vorher schon präventiv das unzulässige Geschäftsverhalten der Beklagten hätten unterbinden können.*“


Manchmal richten Gerichte erstaunlich lebensnah. 
Wie sollten denn Eltern erkennen, mit welchen Tricks die Kids abgezockt werden könnten?


----------

